# Park Ranger Chris Nickel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Park Ranger Chris Nickel

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service*
*U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Saturday, January 29, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 54
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, January 29, 2011
*Incident Location:* Utah
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Park Ranger Chris Nickel suffered a fatal heart attack while patrolling the Square Tower Ruin Trail at Hovenweep National Monument in San Juan County, Utah.

A hiker discovered Ranger Nickel collapsed on the trail and immediately rushed to the visitor center to request assistance. Paramedics from Colorado, Utah and a medical helicopter from New Mexico responded but Ranger Nickel was pronounced dead at the scene.

Ranger Nickel had served with the National Park Service for 16 years. He is survived by his wife and parents.

Agency Contact Information
United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service
1849 C Street, NW
Washington, DC 20240

Phone: (202) 208-6843

_*Please contact the United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Ranger Nickel.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

R I P


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Ranger


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Sir!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------

